
Ask HN: What is the minimum internet speed needed for working remotely? - j2bax
Just wondering what people think is the baseline internet for working in the tech industry (from home). Would 3Mbps&#x2F;512Kbps dedicated DSL be fast enough to not hate myself for moving to a remote area? Mostly use internet for Google, Email, Slack, screen sharing, Skype, VOIP, occasionally downloading assets from clients for projects...
======
s9ix
Might be worthwhile to simulate a slow internet connection speed (either by
firewall, or by downloading some third party app) to see what's tolerable to
you. At 3Mbps, you're at the peak of 3G speeds basically - may be a good
mental comparison.

~~~
j2bax
That's a good idea, thanks!

